# 225/35/17 on mk3 GTIVR6



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Does anybody know if a 225/35/17 tire will fit under a mk3 GTI VR6? I have 17x8 wheels running 205/40/17 tires right now. I believe the heights are about the same for both tires, just not sure if they will work.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 225/35/17 on mk3 GTIVR6 (BlownGinster)*

I have seen 215/40 many times, and based on that I would guess that they would fit.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: 225/35/17 on mk3 GTIVR6 (JDriver1.8t)*

that wont work, its way to wide.
i am currently running 215 and barely barely don't rub.


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: 225/35/17 on mk3 GTIVR6 (UmbroVR6)*

I have 225/35/17 on an 8.5 with no rub whatsoever.
Coilovers with 15mm spacers in rear and 10mm in front.
Whoever tells you it can't be done has never tried it.








Good luck OP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

